# Recommend for Headset or headphone + mic



## Xeross (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi, i want a new sound set for my pc for around 80€.

I want it principally for gaming and music purposes.

I have read than is better to buy a headphone + mic to get better sound quality for the same price but I don’t know any options on this.

On headset I am between the Siberia v2 and the corsair 1500 ¿Any other opions?

I am thinking on get a soundcard too later.

¿What you recommend?

Thanks for your time and excuse my bad English.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 20, 2013)

Corsair 1500 is very good value for money, get it.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 20, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Corsair 1500 is very good value for money, get it.


 
Siberia V2 is also really nice, 2 of my friend's have those and have been using them for 2 years so far.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Siberia V2 is also really nice, 2 of my friend's have those and have been using them for 2 years so far.



I tried Siberia V2, they sound pretty good. People have been saying 1500 is the better one.

Definitive article in the interwebs: http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad...aming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-added


----------



## RCoon (Nov 20, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I tried Siberia V2, they sound pretty good. People have been saying 1500 is the better one.
> 
> Definitive article in the interwebs: http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad...aming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-added


 
No doubt they are better, just saying the OP had a decent pair to choose from  If for any reason the Siberia's are cheaper I don't know, I don't really buy a headset for its musical properties (I use a Roccat Kave 5.1 set), more for gaming and TeamSpeak purposes.


----------



## Xeross (Nov 21, 2013)

I also see in the Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide the Creative Aurvana Live! I can get it a sound card to emulate the surround and an external mic.

¿What is your opinions?


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 25, 2013)

QPAD QH-90 or Takstar Pros + microphone. Nothing beats it at the moment.


----------



## Danteska (Nov 26, 2013)

Try finding the Superlux HD668B (b for balanced) headphones, as they're pretty nice for both gaming (specially FPS gaming, for its precise sound direction) and music (it's one of the few headsets for the price with which you can easily distinguish all the instruments present in a song -and that's a good thing-). Read yourself some reviews if you want to.

My friends and I play pretty competitively, and most of us had the Siberia V2 headset before the Superlux one. Whilst Siberia V2 costs 60€+, the price is just because of its mic, as both sound & product quality are inferior to the announced ones. Don't get me wrong though, sound quality is still pretty decent, maybe 7.5/10 and they're one of the most comfortable headsets I've ever used, but their material quality is what makes them a bad headset: they have failures, even with good care, mic and left/right earphone side mostly. 
Do note that there's a difference between the V2 you mejtioned and I described, and the V2 Full-size headset, which is a bit more reliable and durable.

But, really, ponder about getting the Superlux HD668B headset, 'cause it's really worth it. Material quality is really good, as superlux is the cheap brand of one way more expensive, Beyerdynamic that is. Also, they're sold as the "basic professional studio headset", so both sound and surround quality are way more superior to the so called gaming headsets.
Most of those "gaming headsets" are a scam just to make money, and all of the people should know it by now, yet they don't somehow. Oh well.

Other thing to note about Superlux is that it has no mic. We use the mic a lot in FPS gaming, to communicate with our clan members on Teamspeak. What we did was buy a Zalman ZM-MIC1, as it's made to link it up to headsets.

Also, the hd668b is a 64 ohm headset (most of gaming headsets are merely 32 ohm...), which means you need an external soundcard to unleash their full potential. For example, the Xonar DG is a pretty decent soundcard for the price, I have bought it myself not too long ago when a friend of mine ( a sound guru) recommended me the superlux headphones.
25-35€ for the superlux, another 30€ for the soundcard and around 5€ for the mic and you'll have yourself a nice -and most important, a good- set for a total of about 70€.


----------



## Xeross (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your answer Danteska. I maybe buy the Superlux HD668B and the Creative Sound Blaster Z it have very good reviews and for the mic. The Creative Sound Blaster Z comes with one but i think it´s only for noise cancelling.

Danteska Did you buy yours on PCcomponentes? I’m from Spain too.


----------



## Danteska (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah well, more like I was forced to buy @pccomponentes.com, but just the headset (if possible, I buy as much as I can at amazon.com), as it was not available at any other site. Don't really like how they manage their warranty policy, that's why I prefer checking other shops first. Try looking at amazon.com  or 4frags.com too before you end up buying at pcc.


----------

